
The Tech Bubble of 2019 - throwaway8291
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZB_FfhiOKY
======
david927
Sometimes the best place for your shipping boat is not out at sea making money
but moored in the harbor staying safe.

------
throwaway8291
TL;DR: 80% of software companies which IPO do not make profit (higher than in
1999), too much cheap capital has distorted the market.

~~~
david927
It's worse than that, though...

